# Sexing the kittens - help!



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I realise these pics aren't the best. Sorry about that, these kittens are wriggly! If you have a laptop or can tilt your screen backwards you can see the details much better 

This is kitten number 4, Mo. I thought she was a girl but now I'm positive she's a he;









This is kitten number 3, Miney. I'm positive she's a girl;









This is kitten number 5, Bob. Again I thought she was a girl but now I think she's a he;









This is kitten number 2, Meeny (her nickname suits her as she is the smallest of the litter). I'm positive she's a girl;









This is kitten number 1, Eeny/Squeaker. I'm positive he's a boy;









Am I right?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I think your spot on :thumbup: beautiful babies btw :001_wub:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> I think your spot on :thumbup: beautiful babies btw :001_wub:


Thank you  I did originally think there was 1 boy and 4 girls because the white ones are so light it can be hard to see their boy bits lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Congratulations Sequenna! (or should I say mummy cat)
There is somewhere on the net some very graphic piccys that can lease no doubt!! but see above poster sez you're spot on!!

Cannot remember where they are - but someone else may!
lol
DT


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Congratulations Sequenna! (or should I say mummy cat)
> There is somewhere on the net some very graphic piccys that can lease no doubt!! but see above poster sez you're spot on!!
> 
> Cannot remember where they are - but someone else may!
> ...


Hello you! 

Thank you, I have seen some drawings online which helped me at first but I thought I'd post on here just to make sure :thumbup:

Mummy cat is doing extremely well, she is so attentive! I can't wait to see them grow but I also don't want to see 3 of them leave (they had homes before leaving the womb). It will be sad but I will get to see them often and watch them as they grow up


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would say you were spot on too hun :thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Correct:thumbup:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Congratulations Sequenna! (or should I say mummy cat)
> There is somewhere on the net some very graphic piccys that can lease no doubt!! but see above poster sez you're spot on!!
> 
> Cannot remember where they are - but someone else may!
> ...


I think it's been made a sticky at the top of cat breeding


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My bad! Didn't realise there was a sticky


----------

